# help with ingersoll rand compressor



## Turismo Auto Services (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all I'm new here and just taken over a garage I have a really old Ingersoll rand compressor in need of some parts it has the motor missing and a few other components however I'm hoping someone can inform me on the correct motor required the details are as follows 
Air reciever BSS 487/49/D
Tensile 26/30 tons
Size 16“
Dia 44“
Shell 1/4 ins thick
Concave end 1/4 ins thick
Convex end. Ins thick
Safe working pressure 160 lbs
Hyd test pressure 330 lbs
Reciever no EW32935
Date tested 10 9 56

Then on the pump it says
Ingersoll rand 
Model B
GH 612920

Any help would be appreciated on what motor this compressor should have thanks very much Paul


----------



## lunkhead (Mar 17, 2012)

none of those numbers are familiar to me. try calling ingersol rand and they will probably want you to e mail them some pictures. they have helped me this way in the past.


----------

